# Does anyone use Nexgard - pro's & con



## MandJ (Oct 10, 2012)

First, where did you see within 24 claimed for ticks. Second Lyme is not the only concern. 24 for Lyme is not cast in stone.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

MandJ said:


> First, where did you see within 24 claimed for ticks. Second Lyme is not the only concern. 24 for Lyme is not cast in stone.


That is according to my mom, who is a vet. However, you make a good point, the literature, strangely, says it prevents and kills fleas AND ticks, but only gives the time period for when it is effective for fleas. It appears to say nothing about how long it takes for ticks. I asked my mom again, and told her about the concern regarding the literature. She said she remembers that being told to her at a seminar regarding the product, but now she wants to double check. She is going to check tomorrow and let me know. I will let everybody know what she says. If it is longer than 24 hours, I'd want to know about it.


----------



## MandJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Check out BRAVECTO as well same family. Website worth a look for a chart on how fast and long they work. PARASITESANDVECTORS.COM


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

So, my mom looked into the NexGard tick issue by checking a brochure that they have at her office for NexGard, as well as spoke to another vet that gave a presentation on NexGard and looked at charts/studies, and said that while it is effective to kill fleas within 4 hours, the time period for which it becomes effective to kill ticks on the FIRST oral administration is 48 hours. Once it is in the dog's bloodstream after the first time it is administered, once 30 days pass and you re-administer the drug, there is no 48 hour period (i.e., no period of time in which the dog is not protected), it resumes effectiveness so long as you administer it properly after the 30 days. 

It is true that the dog has to be bit in order for NexGard (and Frontline for that matter) to kill fleas or ticks (it does not repel them like Advantix or a collar/tag); however lyme disease is supposed to only be contracted if the tick is on the dog for longer than 24 hours. NexGard and Frontline will kill the flea or tick way quicker than that.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Good to know. I'm about to make the switch. I just wanted my girl to get most of her weight on as she grows. I have to buy 6 months at a time from my vet. Thanks


----------



## MandJ (Oct 10, 2012)

If ticks are your main concern go to site I listed above and look at test results yourself. Check out Bravecto also, same test. Some of the info here might be a little misleading. Both great products but for ticks you should know what you are getting,


----------



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

Merimac said:


> If it were only a few engorged wood ticks. Unfortunately its deer ticks.
> . I use a tick comb on my dogs etc...
> Ben


Ben - what /where did you get your tick comb?
(was a question I meant to ask others this past Sunday at an RGS Trial).

Glad this topic came up, Gonna ask my Vet next week about Nexgard (vs the Frontline Plus we use now).


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

My Britt had the fleas and Nexguard worked great for her. Vet told me to give her a bath in original Dawn dish soap then the pill. End of issue. She did have a lack of appetite a day after the oral but not a major issue.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Just started Nexgard. Vet highly recommended it. Will keep you posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bumping an old thread here, but is anybody using the newer Nexgard Spectra product on their gun dog? It's Merial's newest all-in-one chewable for prevention of fleas, ticks, heartworms, and intestinal worms. Looks like it can be had for about $13 per dose, or $13/month for an all in one. That is a lot cheaper than I'm paying now for monthly Frontline Plus and Heartguard Plus to accomplish the same thing.

Nexgard Spectra is Merial's newest parasitic protection product, but has not yet been approved for use/sale here in the US. Despite that, it is still readily available for shipping online from a number of sources. 

Anybody else already using it on their hunting dog?


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

we're switching from Nexgard to Simparica for fleas (3 hrs) and ticks (8 hrs) because my wife works for Zoetis and hangs with a lot of really smart scientists and because she's the boss - says her co. is still working on a one-dose product for heartworms, intestinal worms, etc...


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

LushLife said:


> we're switching from Nexgard to Simparica for fleas (3 hrs) and ticks (8 hrs) because my wife works for Zoetis and hangs with a lot of really smart scientists and because she's the boss - says her co. is still working on a one-dose product for heartworms, intestinal worms, etc...


Yep. My vet switched from offering Nexgard to Simparica because it works faster and is more potent. This past fall I would hunt for a few hours with my dog and the ticks that were attached were all dead when we got back to the truck. That was enough proof for me that Simparica is a better product.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I give my dogs a flea and tick bath before runs also.It seems to help or at least I think so.only one tick in the last three year's that I've found on them.But the way things are going Simparica sounds good. For spoiled hunting house dogs you don't want them in you're home


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Anybody know whether Simparica is supposed to repel _and _kill, or just kill?


----------



## Ky fastflyer (Jun 16, 2016)

Lamarsh said:


> Anybody know whether Simparica is supposed to repel _and _kill, or just kill?


It's my understanding that Nexgard, Bravecto, and Simparica are killed only, neither repel.


----------

